# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Problemas con D´lite

## Mago Alaryk

Hola, tengo un problema, no me sirven ninguno de los modelos de d´lite que he probado me quedan todos demasiado pequeños. ¿Alguno conoce alguna modalidad que se use en otro dedo o algo parecido?

Gracias de antemano por la respuesta

P.D: Ahora que ya he posteado esto aqui, lo edito para disculparme por que no estoy seguro de si es el lugar correcto, mis disculpas si no lo es.

----------


## Pulgas

Si te sirven en otro dedo, prueba a hacer lo mismo, pero con ese dedo.
Tendrás que tener en cuenta que la ocultación será más complicada, pero ensayando frente a un espejo no le veo problema.

----------


## Mago Alaryk

Tengo que comprarme algunos, al menos tengo suerte que en mi ciudad tengo tienda física de magia jeje. De momento he visto algunos modelos de mis 3 mentores que me están metiendo en el mundo de la magia. He probado en el corazón, pero tengo serios problemas para ocultarlos bien y para quitarlos sin que se note demasiado jeje . muchas gracias!!!!

----------


## Pulgas

Le veo más inconveniente a la ocultación que al hecho de descalzarlo.
Espejo, práctica (mucha práctica) y paciencia.
Por cierto, los últimos d'lites vienen notablemente mayores que lso anteriores. ¿Tampoco esos te valen?

En último extremo fabrícatelos con un FP grande (quitas el mecanismo de uno pequeño y lo adaptas al de tu tamaño).

----------


## joweme

La solución es bien fácil prueba a quitar el ***** y ponerselo a otro **** que te venga mejor, cuidado al desmontarlo le podrías provocar alguna avería.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Si total no va a servirte, igual podrías probar de hacerle un corte o algo para que se haga mas grande y pegarlo de alguna forma...
Ahora mismo dentro de mi cabeza parece muy fácil pero igual es mas difícil de lo que creo... (que no seria nada raro)
espero que no me detengan por D'litecidio...

----------


## mayico

Correcto pon el chisme en un datil más grande...

Si no, coje uno de los blandos blandos... y hazle un corte en la parte del dorso, y así te entrará más el dedo.
Creeme, tengo uno destrozado ya del uso y... causa el mismo efeto, claro, que al estar roto como te digo se me descalza ya que mi dedo es finito.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Mayico si igual probases a ponerle algo de esparadrapo de ese de la farmacia de color carne para apretarlo un poco ¿ podría servir para hacerlo a tu medida? ¿no?

----------


## Mago Alaryk

Gracias por los consejos a ver si voy hasta la tienda y barajo las opciones, aparte que mi problema es solo con un dedo xD que desde que soy pequeño a raíz de una rotura uno quedo algo mas ancho y ese es el problema. muchas gracias a todos

----------


## mayico

Mago Lawrence, mi solución es comprar otro ya que este está viejoooooo jejejejeje.

Mago Alaryk, ánimo ya verás que encuentras solución al problema, seguro que en la tienda te asesoran bien...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

También mayico también... lo que pasa que yo soy mucho del reciclaje mágico, y siempre si algo puede salirme mas barato lo aprovecho... (si la calidad no disminuye mucho claro)

----------


## mayico

El roto se puede utilizar para otras cosas... jejejeje y sigue siendo reciclaje.

----------


## joweme

Si te decantas por lo que te he dicho no vallas a pegarlo con pegamento, pues también podrías dañar usa en su defecto uno de los Zots

----------


## Mago Alaryk

muchas gracias por todas las ideas, da gusto en este foro jeje no llevo ni 24h  y no paro de escribir y leer :-) un saludo a todos

----------


## Lukan

Hay d´lites más económicos que el gimmick vien suelto y lo puedes poner en cualquier fp que te venga, la luz se verá igual.

Saludos!

----------

